# Electronic Ignition



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you install electronic ignition on a 6 volt system and keep it 6 volt. Any one done this?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know that the older points system on nearly all vehicles was 6 volt after the initial start up, even if the rest of the system was 12 volt. Don't see why you couldn't put it on a resistor if it didn't have one built in like the older points systems had the starter ballast to drop you from 12 volt to 6 volt after start up.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Good idea. You really really like pictures, don't you? Have a great Labor Day week end! Rick


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> Good idea. You really really like pictures, don't you? Have a great Labor Day week end! Rick


Sure! You got any? Could be anything we don't care!:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Anytime I'm not working at my suckbutt job I'm doing just fine. Been painting on the old house and that's just fine by me, even if I been painting that same wall since I was 13! You have a great one too, Rick.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

rsmith335 said:


> Can you install electronic ignition on a 6 volt system and keep it 6 volt. Any one done this?


There are both 6v and 12v electronic ignitions available for the N's..

Do you have a front or side mount ??


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Side mount 51 8 N. My Dad and Grand Pa have been around 8 Ns all their lives and didn't know to take the distubter off the tractor to install points on the front mount distubeter, I had a good laugh, as well as you looking at my spelling.:lmao:


----------

